# Let’s hope



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

For better days.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is a bit worrying.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2732480033738151


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's better watching the next video.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m not sure that Trump will lose

America has a strange voting system and we may need to wait for the Alabama results which I believe come later 

Sandra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

:laugh:Every brexiter must have their fingers crossed that he will win. It's the only way the UK has a chance of making the slightest profit out of brexit.:laugh:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt that 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> I'm not sure that Trump will lose
> 
> America has a strange voting system and we may need to wait for the Alabama results which I believe come later
> 
> Sandra


I fear he may win.

Though I wouldn't be surprised if a legal wrangle got underway tomorrow and the result wasn't settled for weeks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> :laugh:Every brexiter must have their fingers crossed that he will win. It's the only way the UK has a chance of making the slightest profit out of brexit.:laugh:


Part of me wants him to win which will give Johnson the confidence to go no deal and then everything comes crashing down. A clean short sharp shock and the fastest way to get shot of Johnson and hopefully the fastest route to rejoining the EU.

However to rid the world of this tyrannical hoofwankingbungle**** would cheer me up no end and probably keep me going until we can finally rid the world of Johnson hopefully in the near future.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

aldra said:


> I doubt that
> 
> Sandra


Doubt what Sandra? That brexiters are rooting for Trump or that without him brexit is doomed?:smile2:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Part of me wants him to win which will give Johnson the confidence to go no deal and then everything comes crashing down. A clean short sharp shock and the fastest way to get shot of Johnson and hopefully the fastest route to rejoining the EU.
> 
> However to rid the world of this tyrannical hoofwankingbungle**** would cheer me up no end and probably keep me going until we can finally rid the world of Johnson hopefully in the near future.


I'm staying up tonight watching the results come in although a bit worried if it's going to take several days!

As for any connection with Brexit, it's utterly ludicrous! And talking about re-joining the EU is even more ludicrous. I don't know where that notion has come from but all the Remainers I know (and most of my friends were Remainers) now accept that we have left the EU. Since this thread is in Jokes & Trivia, I should probably view it as such!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good morning. 

It's not looking good. Trump is doing better than the pollsters predicted. He may well win and that could come after weeks of legal wrangling. 

It sounds as though the postal vote scandal may feature. I was slow to see what was going on there.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I still can't believe how many dumb people there are in the states to vote for a lying Disney character for President.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If he wins I won’t be surprised 

Although I see no connection between American presidential election and Brexit, especially since we have already left the EU

Maybe China IS interfering in the American poles and the British exiting the EU >:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

It's funny how the wind can change direction:

Boris Johnson 'desperate for Donald Trump to LOSE' in US election bombshell

https://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/1...d-trump-lose-us-election-joe-biden-brexit-spt

_ A Tory adviser added: "The assumption in Whitehall is that if Biden wins, we won't need to do a bilateral trade deal because we might both end up in CPTPP (Trans-Pacific Partnership)._

Gordon


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> I'm staying up tonight watching the results come in although a bit worried if it's going to take several days!
> 
> As for any connection with Brexit, it's utterly ludicrous! And talking about re-joining the EU is even more ludicrous. I don't know where that notion has come from but all the Remainers I know (and most of my friends were Remainers) now accept that we have left the EU. Since this thread is in Jokes & Trivia, I should probably view it as such!


Its not ludicrous. Trump will be an ally as regards Brexit and he is Anti EU. Biden is the opposite. If Biden wins, Johnson is out in the cold on his own, if Trump wins it will likely result in Johnson being more bold in how he deals with Europe, NI etc.

Its on a knife edge from what I can gather. However if the latest postings on the Brexit thread are true it looks as if Johnson is about to go for a Vassal state deal but that could have been decided when they thought Biden was going to storm to victory.

As for rejoining. Well, I think its very much a possibility within probably a short time frame. It will either happen through stealth if Johnson does proceed with his vassal state deal without a customs union as it becomes more apparent what we have lost and that we are in a worse position than we were whilst members but are still beholden to the EU. Or if we leave with nothing the cold hard shock of that will shaft us so quickly they will be back to the negotiating table in double quick time. In all its forms at some stage Brexit will be shown up as a disaster and at some point we will rejoin. Probably not under the Tories though.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

barryd said:


> In all its forms at some stage Brexit will be shown up as a disaster and at some point we will rejoin. Probably not under the Tories though.


Sounds like a win win outcome - Tories out and U.K. rejoins 👍🏼🤞🏼


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ozzyjohn said:


> Sounds like a win win outcome - Tories out and U.K. rejoins 👍🏼🤞🏼


But at present, there is no conceivable Party that COULD form a stable Government. Sadly, as has been discussed on other threads, the split that is now even more evident in the Labour Party will prevent them forming a credible Opposition.

As has been oft said before "the Tories and Johnson did not WIN the last election, Labour and Corbyn LOST it".

That is unlikely to change for the next few years......


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Penquin said:


> But at present, there is no conceivable Party that COULD form a stable Government. Sadly, as has been discussed on other threads, the split that is now even more evident in the Labour Party will prevent them forming a credible Opposition.
> 
> As has been oft said before "the Tories and Johnson did not WIN the last election, Labour and Corbyn LOST it".
> 
> That is unlikely to change for the next few years......


"At present", I'm not inclined to strongly disagree - but parties change and evolve over time - the Labour Party has done before, and I expect it will do again. The difference between the changes from Foot through Kinnock to Blair serve as an illustration.

I've seen examples of good work from politicians of all parties over the years, but great swathes of the current crop (across the political spectrum) seem distinctly below par to me.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds as though Biden may now be on course for a win. I hope so. I can't begin to imagine a world with Trump at the helm in the US for another 4 years.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Lock him up! Lock him up! Lock him up!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Well this explains a lot, here is Trump's
spiritual advisor Paula White.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324175651515949056
Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow.......Compare this to the previous post link, strong stuff.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324287341524115456
Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Lock him up! Lock him up! Lock him up!


Well there is a very good chance that he will get locked up once he has been dragged out of the white house and is no longer president.

Its far from over though. I saw this email last night. Ive been watching the long debate on Digital Spy which is at 300 pages already and its electric.

Is this Trump inciting violence? (assuming its real)










He wont go down without a fight but we can only hope now that this is the end of the tyrannical evil fcuk!

One things for sure if he does go, it will be like a sledge hammer blow through the middle of the western Populist revolution orchestrated by the likes of Bannon, Farage etc who are all interconnected. Johnson next with any luck.

Lets hope this is the final scene.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Trump taken over the graphics !*


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

He’s bricking it !

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> He's bricking it !
> 
> Terry


Well, he did promise to build a wall to keep the Mexicans out, and that should......

Mind you, I have not seen a single Mexican trying to get into the White House...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting commentary. https://www.cityam.com/editorial-trumps-attacks-on-democracy-are-bad-for-business/


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

erneboy said:


> Interesting commentary. https://www.cityam.com/editorial-trumps-attacks-on-democracy-are-bad-for-business/


Could be that they are celebrating a Democrat Administration hobbled by a Republican Senate too early Alan. There is apparently an archic law in Georgia that says if Biden wins the recount there they will be forced to rerun both of their (Rep) Senate seats in January. Low odds but if they both fell to Biden he would then control both houses of Congress.

Trump's behaviour over the next weeks and months could maybe have an influence though. Interesting times.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am constantly confused by Republican and or Democrat who have switch colours compared to out Blue Tories and red Labour.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I was just impressed that they were celebrating the rule of law Dick.

Trump's behaviour is no surprise but we see very few Republicans willing to call for.decency and adhering to the rules. Just as brexiters will remain silent on cheating when it suits their ends.

It is a sad thing to see. We ought all to be able to support the honest and impartial aplication of the rules. 

A few right wingers have seen how they can prosper without rules so long as the mugs they oppose continue to behave decently.

They must be reigned in by people from their own side and we see what might be the beginnings of that in the MSM and among a few decent Republicans in the US.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It is encouraging to see the Trumpian hordes turn on Murdoch's Fox News over the last couple of days considering that it was Fox that essentially made Trump.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Confusion time


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*273* to* 214 *


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> *273* to* 214 *


There is a god after all.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

But the other twit isn´t going to give in gracefully, he is asking for donations to cover the court case, I don´t know the name of the person sky were interviewing, but she said Trump is not a well man, didn´t mention which bit was ill, but his head certainly isn´t right. She had quite a few interesting snippets about the family as she is or was a family friend apparently.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Trump was NEVER going to concede; a long while before the election he said he would not accept the result and would issue legal challenges. That may be one of the reasons he skewed the Supreme Court.

He is a megalomaniac who thinks he is God in all respects, suddenly he appears to be losing and was bound to kick back in every way that he can. That does not give him any rights and he will end up with a unique history not just of being a one-term President, but also the ONLY sitting President that has not conceded. The only othervexample I can find if non-concession was in the election of Governot for Georgia.

The initial stages have been taken - he has already authorised transitional arrangements to be made - but knowing him, that will be w.e.f midnight 19th January 2021. His stance and tweets are being condemned by long standing Republicans who recognise that all he is doing is weaken democracy and giving them a bad reputation - which will be remembered by voters.

At least Malania is unlikely to spend a fortune on Christmas decorations this year though, although of course, she might just to see how much they can spend over the next few weeks before he is scorned out by the Marines......


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The worse he behaves now the better I think. If his party finally get fed up with him they won't let him run again next time round.

He must be a bigger embarrassment for the republicans even than The Clown is for the Tories.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What next with Trump. Is he under threat of prosecutions? https://www.channel4.com/news/what-could-trump-do-in-next-76-days-and-is-he-a-flight-risk

Sounds as though he may well be:
https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/10/28/is-president-donald-trump-a-flight-risk-433313

I have a feeling though that I heard some time ago that he might actually be able to arrange a pardon for himself. Yep, here's how: https://www.latimes.com/opinion/sto...mp-could-get-a-pardon-for-himself-if-he-loses


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Trumps niece*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Tough.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


>


Thanks for that Jan. It's a scathing assessment and yet it does sound spot on to me.

I agree entirely that we need to brace ourselves for what Trump may do or say during the transition period. I'd say there isn't much he's not capable of, in the same way as a bad tempered baby doesn't consider consequences.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> What next with Trump. Is he under threat of prosecutions? https://www.channel4.com/news/what-could-trump-do-in-next-76-days-and-is-he-a-flight-risk
> 
> Sounds as though he may well be:
> https://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/10/28/is-president-donald-trump-a-flight-risk-433313
> ...


Excellent argument here as to why a pardon would be a really bad idea.






Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just shows ta go ya, don´t judge a book by its cover, he looked a real hill billy and not the most attractive of backgrounds, but,

He was eloquent and spoke an awful lot of sense.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I heard a couple of interviews with Mary Trump at the time she published her book about 3/4 months ago. Impressive and clinically highly qualified to pronounce on phycological matters.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Excellent argument here as to why a pardon would be a really bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more Terry. But can Trump be prevented from arranging it?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> Just shows ta go ya, don´t judge a book by its cover, he looked a real hill billy and not the most attractive of backgrounds, but,
> 
> He was eloquent and spoke an awful lot of sense.


I thought the background fabulous, I wish our storage was so neatly organised, I watched it twice so I could indulge in envy

And he spoke sense

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I thought the background fabulous, I wish our storage was so neatly organised, I watched it twice so I could indulge in envy
> 
> And he spoke sense
> 
> Sandra


He has more than the one video and apparently in the background of each video you will find something to link to his story, maybe there is something there that links with the skeletons in Trumps cupboard.:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well of course as a trainee nurse I sort of liked skeletons Jan

I bet I’ve got a few in my cupboard >

But not a real one, if I had I’ve no idea where I’d keep it 

Useful at Halloween though :wink2:

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

US Attorney General Bill Barr, who is a huge Trump fan, has allowed prosecutors to investigate claims of electoral irregularities.

https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...be-donald-trump-s-personal-lawyer-95626821612


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

erneboy said:


> US Attorney General Bill Barr, who is a huge Trump fan, has allowed prosecutors to investigate claims of electoral irregularities.
> 
> https://www.msnbc.com/the-last-word...be-donald-trump-s-personal-lawyer-95626821612


....and the guy that would carry out the actual investigations for Barr resigned in hours :laugh:

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/11/09/politics/william-barr-voting-irregularities/index.html


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I do think they should allow Trump's court cases to go ahead - if there's any attempt at shutdown, any quasi-sensible Trump supporters (there must be some, surely?) will continue to believe there's something to hide.

Each side believes passionately that the other side just doesn't listen/hear/see. Those divisions are going to be VERY hard to overcome. 

But having Trump's claims nullified in court might go some way towards that.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I dont think anything can go to court, even in America, unless prosecutors say there's sufficient evidence to support cases.

Of necessity that is subjective so that Trumpers may see evidence even where there is none and non-Trumpers may not see evidence where perhaps there is some.

Equally whatever does end up in court will be seen as having been heard by a judge who is a Trumper if a claim is upheld or an antiTrumper if it isn't.

Like the brexit arguments in the UK logic, reason or facts are unlikely to prevail over emotions.

Wouldn't it be wonderful if a spate of court cases could put the matter to rest though?


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I wonder what he is like if you beat him at golf?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sky are already reporting they have already been knocked back in several court challenges today.

Examples here.

https://www.npr.org/2020/11/10/9331...o-legal-success-this-month-heres-what-they-ve

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Working from home.*


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Hold back and get the Russian vaccine guys*

Click the X to turn on speaker

https://m.tiktok.com/v/687573938363...share&utm_medium=android&utm_source=messenger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

US Secretary of State Pompeo just announced that there will be a "smooth transition to a second Trump Administration"!

Is this a coup? Sounds like it.

Click on the thread below and scroll down for video.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The Republicans are absolutely petrified of Trump still. Fascinating to see, my guess that it will collapse like a house of cards but until then they will live in a fantasy world.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably best to humour Trump for now while he tries his legal moves.

If his own side came out disagreeing with him he'd probably start throwing destructive tantrums. Let's remember that this odious man still wields very considerable power and will do for quite a while to come. We don't want to see him in a destructive rage, do we? I doubt that those around him would be able to summon up the courage to attempt to relieve him of command. 

At the extreme end of things I can't help wondering if the [email protected] has access to arms, I do believe that, in the last resort, he might at least threaten to use them on the grounds that he was defending his office if he felt it worth a try.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Doesn't sound like his campaign to spread doubt in the voting system is working if this poll can be believed.

https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-u...l-to-concede-reuters-ipsos-poll-idUSKBN27Q3ED

That still leaves 20% who believe the guff that he is spouting though. This was his plan B from the start though. Encourage his voters to go to the polls knowing full well that a lot of Biden supporters would send postal votes then sow the seeds of doubt in the postal vote system and spend the next four years building on the theory that they were conned out of a win. Doesnt look like its going to work though.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> Doesn't sound like his campaign to spread doubt in the voting system is working if this poll can be believed.
> 
> https://uk.reuters.com/article/us-u...l-to-concede-reuters-ipsos-poll-idUSKBN27Q3ED
> 
> That still leaves 20% who believe the guff that he is spouting though. This was his plan B from the start though. Encourage his voters to go to the polls knowing full well that a lot of Biden supporters would send postal votes then sow the seeds of doubt in the postal vote system and spend the next four years building on the theory that they were conned out of a win. Doesnt look like its going to work though.


No it won't work from a legal point of view.
The 'GOP' understand that Trump has a core following that contributed greatly to his and their 70m votes, it's what helped get them good results in the House and Congress. They are obviously really keen on holding on to them so can't be seen to be hasty in getting shot of him and risk losing and/or turning off his voters support in future elections.

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> No it won't work from a legal point of view.
> The 'GOP' understand that Trump has a core following that contributed greatly to his and their 70m votes, it's what helped get them good results in the House and Congress. They are obviously really keen on holding on to them so can't be seen to be hasty in getting shot of him and risk losing and/or turning off his voters support in future elections.
> 
> Terry


Whatever he does ******** everywhere will love it. Unite those in the US under one banner and there will be a huge, possibly insurmountable, problem. The English have neither the determination nor the arms to institute a violent coup, the ******** are a different proposition and I wouldn't want to wager that many Police Officers or soldiers in the US would be willing to take them on.

It may be a distant prospect but it is imaginable so care must be taken not to precipitate it.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Trump the man and story teller*

Credit; David Allen Green

President Donald Trump is many things, but there are many things which he is not.

He is not, for example, a billionaire businessman, but instead a person who tells the story that he is a billionaire businessman.

And he has not been a successful or accomplished president, but instead someone who tells the story of having been a great president, perhaps the greatest ever.

Trump is, in short, a story teller.

Even the things for which he was famous before becoming president were exercises in story telling.

The Apprentice TV show is, for instance, not about how to be successful in business but about giving the impression of being successful in business.

(Indeed, many of the figures people most associate with being 'successful business people' are usually deft brand promoters, their brand being they are successful at business.)

But Trump tells other stories, and knows well the power of stories.

The 'birther' phenomenon was about casting doubt on the legitimacy of the election as president of Barack Obama.

It did not matter to Trump that the story was untrue: the subversive impact of the story was the point of it.

Political stories that undermine legitimacy are, of course, not new.

Historical examples include the 'warming pan' story promoted to delegitimise James Stuart as pretender to the throne, and the 'stab in the back' story promoted by Hitler and the National Socialists.

And now Trump is telling a new story, the story of the stolen election.

Trump and his lawyers and advisers know that the election is lost.

As this blog set out yesterday, the presidency of Trump will end on 20 January 2020 by automatic operation of law, unless something extraordinary and unexpected happens.

Yet for various reasons, it is expedient for Trump and his supporters to affect that this is not the case.

In an extreme example, the American Secretary of State even said in a formal setting that there will be a smooth transition to a second Trump term.

"There will be a smooth transition to a second Trump administration." -- Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, one week after Trump lost the election to President-Elect Joe Biden pic.twitter.com/G8JwYWZN1I

- Aaron Rupar (@atrupar) November 10, 2020

Pushing this narrative may be to create political leverage, or to raise funds, or to mobilise supporters, or whatever.

The motive is less important that the fact that the story is being told.

*

Yet, Trump is not the only important story teller at this political moment.

Joseph Biden and his campaign team are also promoting a narrative.

They have posited an 'Office of the the President Elect'.

They are publishing summaries of conversations between Biden and world leaders.

Today, President-elect Joe Biden took part in separate congratulatory calls with the leaders of France, Germany, Ireland, and the United Kingdom. pic.twitter.com/vCyAVVF3qw

- Biden-Harris Presidential Transition (@Transition46) November 10, 2020

The Biden campaign are, in essence, telling the story of political stability and a return to normalcy.

This is a more sensible and refreshing story, compared with the subversive story being promoted by Trump and his supporters.

And any sensible person will support Biden over Trump in this.

But it is still a battle of storytelling, like a contest of meistersingers, or an eisteddfod, or a rap battle.

And what is at stake is the sense of legitimacy of the election.

It was not enough, sadly, for Biden to win the popular vote and to win more electoral college votes.

There is now a second battle as to the legitimacy of the election, notwithstanding that Biden had an emphatic electoral victory.

Unless Biden prevails in this second contest, the Trumpite narrative will linger: Biden in a warming-pan, the American nation stabbed in the back and so on.

It will not be enough for Trump to be defeated, he must be seen as being defeated.

And, in this, one should not underestimate Trump.

For he is a great mendacious political storyteller, perhaps one of the greatest ever.

**


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Credit; David Allen Green
> 
> President Donald Trump is many things, but there are many things which he is not.
> 
> ...


.".....or an eisteddfod" obviously a Welshman!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

A very strong and proud Brummie actually. :- D

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The trouble with the Trump - Biden competition and the competition in the UK between The Clown and the truth is that both Trump and The Clown will happily tell any lie or perpetrate and cheat in order to bring their people along. They are perfectly safe doing that because all their people know that they are inveterate liars and cheats, and that's part of why they love them as they do. They believe the lying and cheating is done in order that they should benefit from it.

The Clown may be on a dodgy wicket at the moment though it seems very likely that he will be replaced with someone more right wing so things may well get worse in the UK. He has only a very short time left to deal with that in my opinion.

Trump on the other hand has over four years to orchestrate his campaign of manipulation. He is very unlikely to waste a minute of that time and I believe he has every chance of coming back even more strongly at the next election.

Both the US and the UK need to tackle the lying and manipulation of voters but there is no appetite for doing so in either country. So long as lies can be told decent politicians with dull, boring messages won't get a look in, in my opinion.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> The trouble with the Trump - Biden competition and the competition in the UK between The Clown and the truth is that both Trump and The Clown will happily tell any lie or perpetrate and cheat in order to bring their people along. They are perfectly safe doing that because all their people know that they are inveterate liars and cheats, and that's part of why they love them as they do. They believe the lying and cheating is done in order that they should benefit from it.
> 
> The Clown may be on a dodgy wicket at the moment though it seems very likely that he will be replaced with someone more right wing so things may well get worse in the UK. He has only a very short time left to deal with that in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Which is why one of them has to be brought to justice. Hopefully, Trump, Johnson and probably Matt Handjob. A long shot and so far all attempts have failed but they might well get Trump. It has to happen otherwise it will just go on and on and get worse.

The general opinion though is the Republicans wont run Trump as a candidate again (Assuming he escapes Jail) so he would have to stand as an independent (assuming he has the money) which surely will just split the right wing vote and ensure the Democrats win again. With any luck Trump and any of his corrupt entourage wont be back in four years time, they will be doing 10 to 20.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Keir Starmer asked some very direct questions today to Boris and every one was side-tracked and no answer given. It was exasperating. 

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Keir Starmer asked some very direct questions today to Boris and every one was side-tracked and no answer given. It was exasperating.
> 
> Ray.


It's against the law to lie in Parliament :wink2:.

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

:surprise::surprise::3some:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Great response to a loaded question, this lady will go far.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326502226169389056
Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Great response to a loaded question, this lady will go far.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326502226169389056
> Terry


Wow! What a breath of fresh air. There is hope for America yet.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The truth is there is always hope for America

Trump not withstanding 

A vast nation, much aligned with us

I don’t see any chance that we will break with America

The Irish, Scottish, English still related to us over the pond 

Prob the Welsh as well

They Love America , but remain connected to their roots 

It’s been so for generations

The Jews to Israel ect

I don’t see any change regardless of whose in the Whitehouse 

Sandra


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

aldra said:


> ...........
> 
> I don't see any change regardless of whose in the Whitehouse
> 
> Sandra


Do you really think things will be the same between a Biden government and the UK as they would have been between a Trump government and the UK?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Possibly not

But then again I wasn’t holding my breath on the relationship with trump

Biden we will see

The American people?

Well I recon it’s a fixed 

So many of of their ancestors resided in Britain......and Ireland

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We were only useful to America while we were their gateway into Europe. Biden will probably sidestep us now and cut out the middle man. We dodged a bullet with Trump though as a trade deal with him will have been totally one sided. One thing you need to know about the Americans is whilst they will be courteous, polite and shake hands and smile a lot at you, as soon as you are of no use to them you are dropped like a stone.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh oh :- D


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324636806508367872


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Choked on my tea when reading this....

Update from U.S. district court in Williamsport, Pa., one of the Trump campaign's last stands:

GIULIANI: “I’m not sure what 'opacity' means. It probably means you can see.”

JUDGE BRANN: “It means you can’t.”

Although Rudi is doing OK billing Trump $20k a day fighting the good fight.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Choked on my tea when reading this....
> 
> Update from U.S. district court in Williamsport, Pa., one of the Trump campaign's last stands:
> 
> ...


And Giuliani's a trained lawyer??


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

How long can this berk carry on in this way ? Surely not all the way to Jan 20th ?

He is showing himself in a worse light with every passing day and tweet. His reign as President will go down in history as the worst loser EVER.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

BBC tonight quoted a poll from Georgia, where there are 2 Senate elections due in January, saying that 80% of Republicans there now believe that Trump won the election and it was "stolen" from him! Method in his madness?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh yes!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did you see Panorama? Its obvious this was all Trumps plan B. He started sowing the seeds of doubt and conspiracy theories about in mail voting months ago. His aim now will just be to cause as much division as possible. If the Republican party has any sense they will really start to distance themselves from him.

The ugly face of populism folks. This is it. The hatred and anger in America is off the scale. The sooner this populist revolution is put back in its box in the west the better. Sadly it looks like we have some way to go yet here. A good start would be to get shot of Johnson, only trouble is who replaces him?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Did anyone see the Obama interview? He has written a book and the interview was about it but of course went back over his presidency. He seems such a well balanced man. I know they can only do two terms in office at one time but can they come back and run again?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is amazing how much damage populists have managed to do in just a few years.

If Russia wasn't fanning the flames from the start they certainly saw and took the opportunity very quickly. Their troll factories have been particularly effective. All the more so because relatively little has been said about them or the effect they've had. They rarely get coverage because the populists and their press will happily take help given by any means to meet their goals. I doubt many people know much about them.

Then there's the dark money. Eventually we will find out about that, but it seems fairly certain that the reluctance to reveal sources can only be because they were not legitimate. Russia is in the frame there too.

Putin must be laughing his bits off.

Are the DM waking up to the Russian manipulation or is it just too good a story to miss: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ted-troll-network-targeting-UK-democracy.html

More about the trolls. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Research_Agency

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_interference_in_the_2016_Brexit_referendum


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Genius no doubt??*

Watched a live interview of two Trump supporters on US tv, their logic was that where Trump was ahead in the count, keep counting. Where Trump is behind, do a recount, when pressed that that was biased they stated the liberal press was biased and that they weren't stupid. To press that point home they said that the J in D J Trump's name stood for genius. :crying::crying::crying:

Say no more.

Terry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

dghr272 said:


> Watched a live interview of two Trump supporters on US tv, their logic was that where Trump was ahead in the count, keep counting. Where Trump is behind, do a recount, when pressed that that was biased they stated the liberal press was biased and that they weren't stupid. To press that point home they said that the J in D J Trump's name stood for genius. :crying::crying::crying:
> 
> Say no more.
> 
> Terry


Found it...


----------

